# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Fomentan potenciales cultivos para agroexportación

## Bruno Cillóniz

El Instituto Peruano de Exportadores promueve financiamiento a productores.  _Su “Programa de Apoyo al Agroexportador 2010” se centra en la producción de granado, tara, palta, granadilla y estevia._  *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Lima, 25 Agosto (Agraria.pe)* El Instituto Peruano de Exportadores (IPEX) desarrolla un programa de “Apoyo al Agroexportador” para ofrecer consultoría de manejo y mercados de productos de potencial crecimiento para el sector agrario, como el granado, la tara, palta, granadilla o estevia. 
Dicho programa está dirigido a productores, asociaciones e inversionistas a nivel nacional. El mecanismo de cooperación se establece cuando el IPEX transfiere el 50% del precio de los plantones y además, brindan asesoría tecnológica a los diversos proyectos.  
Según Carlos Villanueva, presidente ejecutivo del IPEX, desde el Instituto se proporciona toda la asesoría necesaria, capacitación de personal, fertilizantes, semillas de alta calidad genética, etc. 
“Si hablamos por ejemplo de granada la mejor localización es la baja Costa y toda la Costa del litoral peruano, en donde puede rendir mejor este tipo de cultivo. Si hablamos de estevia, la produciremos netamente en la selva”, explicó. 
“Cualquier empresario que no sea un gran experto en agro puede aprovechar este programa, pues el IPEX se encarga de toda la consultoría y asesora cuáles son los mercados potenciales para sus productos”, indicó.  *Productos para la exportación* 
IPEX apuesta por los potenciales productos de la agroexportación peruana, entre los que destacan la tara, la granadilla o la estevia. Son cultivados en invernadero y pueden producirse en cualquier zona del país. 
Solamente en el caso del edulcorante, conocido como estevia, se pasarán de 50 Has a más de 20 mil Has en cinco años debido a la enorme demanda internacional y las propiedades que posee como abono en el agro o como suplemento vitamínico para el ganado. 
Asimismo, Villanueva destacó la oportunidad que ofrece el cultivo de palto ante la reciente apertura de las barreras sanitarias del mercado estadounidense.  
El IPEX está realizando cursos y conferencias para empresarios y agricultores, como el VI Taller de Plan de Negocios en Frutas Finas de Exportación que tendrá lugar el próximo 27 de agosto.  *Dato:* 
Más información en la web del IPEX: www.institutoperuanoexportadores.org o en los teléfonos 5236795 ó 93939954.Temas similares: Artículo: Adex monitoreará mercados internacionales para consolidar potenciales destinos de exportaciones peruanas Artículo: Mejora en los precios genera expectativas positivas para cultivos de agroexportación del Perú Artículo: Brasil y Rusia se apuntan como potenciales mercados para textiles y confecciones peruanas Los alimentos potenciales para el 2010 Fomentan la ganadería alpacuna y promueven el consumo de carne de alpaca en La Libertad

----------

